# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Anyone do astro photography?

## Russian 22.

As per title really. Very interesting process and spectacular photos

----------


## northdude

got a pic of uranus  :XD:

----------


## res

I have been trying to with a digiscoping set up, its a learning curve

----------


## The Claw

As in landscape astro or photos of specific stars/clusters? I've done plenty of the former 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Russian 22.

> As in landscape astro or photos of specific stars/clusters? I've done plenty of the former 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Probably just landscape astro. Specific stars would require more gear than I could justify.

----------


## The Claw

Here's a few to get you started



Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

----------


## StrikerNZ

Just a quick note that the SX50/SX60 you were talking about in the other thread aren't really capable of Astro stuff.. settings don't allow long enough exposure at a sufficient ISO. Great at other things, just not this..

----------


## Rushy

> got a pic of uranus


Nah but he has one of Mars.  Ha ha ha (a

----------


## R93

> Here's a few to get you started
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Just awesome. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## northdude

> Nah but he has one of Mars.  Ha ha ha (a


 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Russian 22.

> Here's a few to get you started
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Pm sent

----------


## gonetropo

> Here's a few to get you started
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


that is awesome!

----------

